# Alittle different base design



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Absolutely freaking incredible! !!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Been lurking and looking at your pictures of mounts for a while now. You do outstanding work and that is a beautiful mount. Never saw one like it before. Fantastic and unique.


----------



## brenth (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice job on both the mount and the base. Glad I live in Ohio, I might be looking you up sometime.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

Looks great Matt! What stands out to me is the amazing detail on his back legs.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

I like it a lot


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

awesome


----------



## adams5130 (May 28, 2008)

awesome work matt that is incredible looking art


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

You're an artist, Matt! Great work


----------



## eorlando (Jul 21, 2009)

Incredible mount!!!!


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

awesome job! that looks very nice


----------



## brian33080 (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice job Matt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mrobley066 (Sep 21, 2017)

I like that base.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

likey!


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

I like that,....very classic !. I've done cabinet work all my life,...I can easily see me doing something like that.


----------

